# What Pressure Switch Can I Use



## KRC

Hello, I have a Craftsman model #919.167340 that is in need of a pressure switch that is no longer available. It requires a #CAC-1383 or #Z-D23378 that has four ports, what can be used to replace it? I believe it is a 120-150 switch? Thanks!


----------

